# new clothes i made for layla and riley! *picture heavy again!



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok, so after lurking this site for a little bit, you guys have inspired me to attempt to make some chi clothes for myself,

here is the dress i made layla, out of an old cardigan sleeve, and some old panties i saw at some little shop and thought it would make a perfect little skirt;















































front of the shirt after i sewed some pearls to it;









and a shirt i made for riley, out of one of my sisters old plaid shirt sleeves;









and last but not least, a shirt i made for layla out of a sleeve and some shiny stud things;











im actually pretty happy with how they came out! i think laylas dress is my fav. im going to have her wear it every day!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wow, WOW!!! I love them all but I really love the 1st dress, I wish I could make clothes like that!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous  awesome job


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks guys! surprisingly enough it actually wasnt that hard, i just cut off a piece of a old sweater/cardigan and cut two little holes for her arms, then i took a pair of these rufflely panties i found at the store and cut the butt part out and measured it to laylas fat little body and the sewed it to the sleeve, and WAH LA!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow I love them. You're very talented.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute & creative! Love the first ruffley dress.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Great job, very cute. Lucky little pups.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome!!!! great job!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, I was just thinking today that I needed to get the sewing machine out and make some clothes for my babies! 

What a wonderful job you have done! I absolutely love the first dress...It would be so cute on my Gracie, and I'm sure my husband would love walking her in it!!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

the newest shirt ive made!, its a zebra bubble shirt with a big black bow!


----------



## altered angel (Nov 6, 2010)

I love those! I really want to make clothes for the puppies but I can't sew at all. Did you see my tiny hoodie? ROFL! The dress is adorable! (and so is the puppy!)


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

altered angel said:


> I love those! I really want to make clothes for the puppies but I can't sew at all. Did you see my tiny hoodie? ROFL! The dress is adorable! (and so is the puppy!)


yess! it was so cute, i love that color blue, i want to find some pretty blue fabrics for riley, i think he would look nice in like a light blue color. and giiiiirrl, my sewing skills are horrible, i just find out ways to hide them lmao


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love it! You did an awesome job, and your puppies are adorable!


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

I wish i could sew, i love their outfits. I can knit and crochet but put me in front of a sewing machine and my brain turns to mush. I will have to have another try in the summer when the orders for winter chi hats and jumpers have slowed down. I keep looking at all the lovely outfits you clever sewers come up with and i am quite jelous.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i want the first dress that is awsome x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Verrrrry cute! Good job!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks so much guys! i def. need to get a sewing machine! doing it all by hand is killing me, specially when the babies see me and try to jump in my lap while im doing it! HMPH!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh..... Soo cute!!!! Great job!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! What a great idea! I love all of them!!


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom (Aug 18, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## nmbriggs10 (Jan 2, 2011)

I LOVE the dress! Its so cute!


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice, and cute furbabies by the way.


----------



## TillyHeart (Jan 1, 2011)

oh wow, you should totally start making them to sell, i would buy some! it's hard to find really cute dresses.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are beautiful! Very talented!!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

wow all the clothes are amazing!


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

WHOOOOOO NOW THAT IS A HOT DRESS GIRLY you did a wonderful job. hehhehe so now ill copy your crafting ......... great idea .


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Love the pearls!
Beautiful job! well done


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

great job!


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the dress.


----------

